# Yikes! Tow Chains Too Short With Equalizer Wdh



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Hooked up the Equalizer and now my stock tow chains off the 23rs are too short by several inches to reach the receiver.

What have people done to remedy this?

Thanks,


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haven't heard that one before, not sure how a different hitch would make that much difference, ours have plenty of slack in them. Got a picture??

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had the same problem. The Equalizer hitch head sticks out further than my old Robin hitch head. The chains would reach, but not enough to run the hook through the loop on the receiver.

I went to the local auto parts store and bought a new set of trailer safety chains, rated at 5000# each (both should hold 10000#).

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! New one on me!

You might want to check the stinger on your hitch. The one that came with our Equal-i-zer was drilled in two places - about 3" apart - for the locking pin. You might be able to slide the stinger further into the receiver and reduce the distance a bit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Happened to me with the new Hensley. I went to see my friendly Hardware man, and bought two 8" lengths of chain, and two quick connects (forgot what you call em- the type that look like links, but have a threaded nut that closes the loop) then re-connected the hooks on the new ends. Had plenty of umbilical cord to make up the difference..


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I had the same problem and just went and bought a pair of these.
The ones I got were rated for 13K pounds each.
I clipped them onto the end of my existing hooks and they gave me the extra few inches needed.
As an added bonus, they're alot easier to hook and unhook then the the factory hooks are.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I was going to suggest using the threaded links and an additional length of chain, but I think the hooks are an even better idea - stronger than the standard S hooks.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I ended up going to the hardware store and buying two 12" sections of chain along with the links with the threaded nut like Calvin mentions, long with two of the carabiner-type spring clip ends and she's ready to go.

Wow - nothing like last-minute surprises!

Thanks to all,


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> I ended up going to the hardware store and buying two 12" sections of chain along with the links with the threaded nut like Calvin mentions, long with two of the carabiner-type spring clip ends and she's ready to go.
> 
> Wow - nothing like last-minute surprises!
> 
> Thanks to all,


Cool! Sounds like you're good to go now








Are you going camping this weekend??


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Wrote about the chains being too short several weeks ago.
Bought a 23RS from Madison RV in Huntsville,Alabama and 
chains were over 6 inches too short and they wanted me to 
buy some quick links to make it long enough.Also did not get 
a battery.Went down the road and bought what was needed
to get home safe.They knew we had 350 miles to go home.
MADISON RV IN HUNTSVILLE,ALABAMA COULD CARE LESS ABOUT YOUR SAFETY OR ANY ONE ELSE ON THE ROAD.
Called Keystone and told them about it and ask if the could send me the right chains and they had a attitude and could also care less.Thought some one would at least care about a safety issure.
Have corrected the problem correctly at my expense and time.
It will all come bach to bite them one day,pay back is tough.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You guys with the quick links and hardware store chain make sure you pay attention to the ratings on that stuff.
Some of those quick links are only rated for 3000 pounds.
Having the trailer to seperate from the truck at highway speeds is bad enough, but having the safety chains just snap would be much worse.


----------

